# Do you encourage sitting in the front? Why or why not?



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't normally direct my riders where to sit, unless they ask. Then they are welcomed to sit in the front. How about you, fellow drivers?

What about if it’s a rider of the opposite sex? Are you more inclined to encourage them sitting in the front?


----------



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

I don’t like people sitting in the front it’s a personal space issue. Few days ago out of the 5 rides I got 4 of them sat in the front. Another issue is when I look at my mirrors to turn the person turns and looks at me and it’s awkward just sit in the back. In the only exception to this rule is in the rare case I take a poor and the backseat is taken


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> I don't normally direct my riders where to sit, unless they ask. Then they are welcomed to sit in the front. How about you, fellow drivers?


They sit where they want.

I have both front seats pulled far forward yo give more room in backseat.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Driver's seat is all the way back because I am tall. Front Passenger seat is all the way forward giving the rider a hint that they should get in the back seat. If they open the front door, I reach over and slide the front passenger seat to the back position if only one person is getting in or halfway if more than one is getting in.

The seat being forward is the closest I get to telling pax where to sit.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Minivan. I pull up, open auto rear-doors. Sometimes somebody wants to sit in the front (about one out of 30 rides). It's weird.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> What about if it's a rider of the opposite sex? Are you more inclined to encourage them sitting in the front?


When I get a group of six or seven sorority girls, there's no choice but for one of them to sit up front. Of this group, I usually try to encourage the brunette with long legs that is wearing a romper to sit in front.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

If someone asks about sitting in front, I strongly encourage them. If they just take it upon themselves to jump in the front, I have no problem with it.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I don't normally direct my riders where to sit, unless they ask. Then they are welcomed to sit in the front. How about you, fellow drivers?
> 
> What about if it's a rider of the opposite sex? Are you more inclined to encourage them sitting in the front?


I don't care where they sit. Easier to chat if they are in the front. I try to encourage hot looking women to share the driver's seat. No luck yet with that though!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> I don't normally direct my riders where to sit, unless they ask. Then they are welcomed to sit in the front. How about you, fellow drivers?
> 
> What about if it's a rider of the opposite sex? Are you more inclined to encourage them sitting in the front?


The trunk would be the ideal place for roughly half of my Lyft passengers. Maybe 10 percent of Uber passengers as well. Not sure what the rules or legality of doing so is though.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> The trunk would be the ideal place for roughly half of my Lyft passengers. Maybe 10 percent of Uber passengers as well. Not sure what the rules or legality of doing so is though.


It's only legal to put teens or Millennials in your trunk


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

NHDriver said:


> It's only legal to put teens or Millennials in your trunk


at least they are the ones that won't care...


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Rakos said:


> at least they are the ones that won't care...


as long as there is an aux cord in the trunk!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> as long as there is an aux cord in the trunk!


Don't forget the obligatory Taco Bell stop...


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Don't forget the obligatory Taco Bell stop...


ya i don't do TB stops. Because,, they try to eat in my car. I get asked to go to TB, I say can't, another ride that is ready for pick up that is a regular and tips. Need to drop you and go. We good? Yes, we are on our way non stop. No? Alright fair enough, just grab another ride.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

NHDriver said:


> It's only legal to put teens or Millennials in your trunk


Some have actually tried. Twice on St. Pattys Day. 6 pax in my 4 pax car. Both times 2 volunteered to ride in the trunk. One group had a dog with them as well. Pretty good sized.. 2 cancellation fees for me that day.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I really don't care. But I do have the seat set forward since most pax go for the back seat.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

I'd rather they sit in the front than directly behind me.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

No i intentionally stop with them being right at my back door. A few asking they can sit up front, I never object, but I prefer they sit in the back.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> It's only legal to put teens or Millennials in your trunk.


I have an SUV, so I don't really have a trunk.

What about strapping them to the luggage rack on the roof with a couple of bungee cords? I could haul ten, maybe eleven or twelve!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't really care where they sit, but with a mild preference towards front so I can see them more easily. But I prefer not the seat directly behind the driver. Sometimes though they have to get in that way when you pick them up from the left side of the road on a one-way street.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I would prefer if they sat in the back, but I don’t tell them where to sit. I’ve found that most of the Indian pax I’ve picked up sit in the front and a couple have even let me know it’s considered rude to sit in the back. Whatever. If they feel better sitting in the front cuz of their culture I can live with that, as long as they keep their hands to themselves.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Most people sit in the back but I actually prefer singles sit in the front. Except when it's some gigantic dude, then I have trouble seeing around him.

What freaks me out is when there are two people and one sits in the front and one in the back. Why do that? It's especially weird when it's a man and a woman and the guy takes the front and makes the woman sit alone in the back.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> When I get a group of six or seven sorority girls, there's no choice but for one of them to sit up front. Of this group, I usually try to encourage the brunette with long legs that is wearing a romper to sit in front.


On your lap?



NHDriver said:


> It's only legal to put teens or Millennials in your trunk


I drag millennials from my trailer hitch


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Rat said:


> On your lap?
> 
> I drag millennials from my trailer hitch


Lap works out well


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Rat said:


> On your lap?


Nah, I'll be 61 in November.

The little 20-something sorority girls are like Big Macs from McD's - I used to love them back in the day, but now they're so very bad for me. Two or three would probably cause me to have a heart attack! 

Besides - any 20-something that would hook up with a man old enough to be her grandfather probably has some serious issues, and I'm trying to live a drama-free life as much as I possibly can.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Nah, I'll be 61 in November.
> 
> The little 20-something sorority girls are like Big Macs from McD's - I used to love them back in the day, but now they're so very bad for me. Two or three would probably cause me to have a heart attack!
> 
> Besides - any 20-something that would hook up with a man old enough to be her grandfather probably has some serious issues, and I'm trying to live a drama-free life as much as I possibly can.


Lots of girls with daddy issues out there !


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Since I reserve a spot for Leo in the backseat, a lot of passengers end up riding in the front seat.


----------



## TXBelle (Sep 12, 2017)

I've only been driving a month, but I assumed every one would go for the back. Instead, I'd say about 75% of the single guys sit up front, and about 75% of the single girls sit in the back.

I haven't developed any strong feelings either way about where I prefer they go. I haven't even gotten one yet that I wished would sit in hell, but if the stories on here are true, I know I've got some comimg.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

TXBelle said:


> I've only been driving a month, but I assumed every one would go for the back. Instead, I'd say about 75% of the single guys sit up front, and about 75% of the single girls sit in the back.
> 
> I haven't developed any strong feelings either way about where I prefer they go. I haven't even gotten one yet that I wished would sit in hell, but if the stories on here are true, I know I've got some coming.


"The stories you are about to see are true. The names have been changed to protect the innocent."


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't mind where they sit. If they're going to engage in a deep convo with me the front is best because otherwise I have to turn my music off and yell back at them. Also if they're half deaf. If they're very drunk I insist they're on the right, for a quick exit if I pull over for them to blow chunks, never hurl into traffic


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Service dogs get the front seat, always.

Single pax can sit wherever, I really don't care. But it gets weird when they sit in the front and then want to go to a drive-thru.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

They can sit wherever they want. But it is weird and not a fan of the front seat freak.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

AllGold said:


> Most people sit in the back but I actually prefer singles sit in the front. Except when it's some gigantic dude, then I have trouble seeing around him.
> 
> What freaks me out is when there are two people and one sits in the front and one in the back. Why do that? It's especially weird when it's a man and a woman and the guy takes the front and makes the woman sit alone in the back.


They might do that for safety/control reasons. Like if the driver does something the woman is safe and the man can grab the wheel. Who knows. Actually I kind of prefer it because they are both getting in on the "safe" side and not dragging shoes/boots across the rear center console (I have one with a lot of battle scars).

When I was driving my BMW, I got to the point of recommending they sit in the front "for a better luxury/sport sedan experience". The suspension is stiff and tends to exacerbate bumpy roads, and the sensation is more pronounced in the back seat. That may even have contributed to the one puker I had.

I usually expect females to get in the back as a defense mechanism, but if an assertive/comfortable one gets in the front that's OK too. A little awkward with the manual transmission sometimes because shifting into 5th gear can place my hand way to the passenger side, but I am careful.

The Sonata is great because I don't have to adjust the seat, and there is plenty of room whether they get in front or in back.


----------



## Woon (May 11, 2016)

I like female passengers sitting in the front.
I don't like a single rider sitting behind me !


----------



## NashuaUberGuy (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm okay with front or back with the exception of when I'm picking up a clearly intoxicated passenger after dark. 

Sometimes I leave my laptop up front, but I'm okay with putting it away upon arrival if the passenger insists.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I found that women prefer to sit up front and men in the back here in Tampa. I prefer singles up front because I can hear them clearly.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Woon said:


> I like female passengers sitting in the front.
> I don't like a single rider sitting behind me !


Especially if the females are good looking


----------



## Woon (May 11, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> Especially if the females are good looking


Amen


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I like singles to get up front. I don't hear very well and it's easier if they are chatty. Also, if they are up front you can see where their hands are.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> I don't normally direct my riders where to sit, unless they ask. Then they are welcomed to sit in the front. How about you, fellow drivers?
> 
> What about if it's a rider of the opposite sex? Are you more inclined to encourage them sitting in the front?


I prefer riders to sit in the back but I do nothing to sway their decision except when I pull up. I always pull up with the rear passenger door directly in front of them.

I used to think it was odd for a lone female to get in the front seat but I got over that as well.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> I prefer riders to sit in the back but I do nothing to sway their decision except when I pull up. I always pull up with the rear passenger door directly in front of them.
> 
> I used to think it was odd for a lone female to get in the front seat but I got over that as well.


Great idea! I'll do that with the front door and female pax.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Great idea! I'll do that with the front door and female pax.


Won't DID be jealous?


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I usually expect females to get in the back as a defense mechanism, but if an assertive/comfortable one gets in the front that's OK too.


If they're going to hit on me, I prefer them in the front except when they start to get a little too free with their hands (and I thought I was all hands in HS). It's real hard to drive when this lady is trying to let you know what she wants without actually coming out and saying it. It's usually the assertive older women, like you say, who jump up front. Those are the types that seem to like hitting on a young guy like me.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> If they're going to hit on me, I prefer them in the front except when they start to get a little too free with their hands (and I thought I was all hands in HS). It's real hard to drive when this lady is trying to let you know what she wants without actually coming out and saying it. It's usually the assertive older women, like you say, who jump up front. Those are the types that seem to like hitting on a young guy like me.


I don't think I've ever had a female pax touch me, except for maybe one who grabbed my arm on the way to a Journey concert. It's for the better. Most of the pax who have touched me have been makes patting me on the shoulder like "bro" or "homie" or "dawg" or wherever. I'm cool with that.


----------



## Zuber7 (Jun 1, 2017)

Only hot chicks in the front!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Won't DID be jealous?


We are both free agents.


----------



## DelrayUber (Aug 21, 2017)

Doing Lux/SUV rides nobody ever sits in the front unless absolutely necessary. I also keep a small cooler on the passenger floor which sometimes discourages people.


----------



## MattMo81 (Oct 26, 2016)

I don't care where pax choose to sit in my car. I did have a rather weird ride one time. Picked up 2 20-something year old Asian guys from a restaurant around 7 PM. One guy sat in the front, the other in the back. The guy in the front asked for the aux cord, sure no problem. He starts playing what sounded like Celine Dion, but in Chinese. Interesting choice of music but that's not what made the trip weird. 5 minutes into the 20 minute trip and both of them are asleep. I'm now the only one listening to Chinese Celine Dion. I thought about pulling the aux cable out of his phone but didn't want to jolt him awake and feel awkward so I let it play. We get to the destination and I had to wake them up "Hey, we're here. HEY!...we're here" they thanked me and got out of the car. It felt like waking my 5 y/o daughter after a long car ride. I'm not sure if they had food coma or if they were on drugs. 2,000+ trips, definitely in the top 3 weirdest.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I draw the line when a pax wants to sit in my lap, with exceptions of course.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have no problem with pax in the front seat, even opposite sex.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

My riders can sit wherever they want.



MattMo81 said:


> 5 minutes into the 20 minute trip and both of them are asleep. I'm now the only one listening to Chinese Celine Dion. I thought about pulling the aux cable out of his phone but didn't want to jolt him awake and feel awkward so I let it play. We get to the destination and I had to wake them up "Hey, we're here. HEY!...we're here" they thanked me and got out of the car. It felt like waking my 5 y/o daughter after a long car ride. I'm not sure if they had food coma or if they were on drugs. 2,000+ trips, definitely in the top 3 weirdest.


Too much MSG is rumored to do that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I own a real cab. Front seat is regulated elderly or handicapped.
I stick to that.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

A good number of people tend to get 'car sick' sitting in the back seat...I let them sit wherever their heart desires, especially if it assures a puke free ride.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

I've found that front seat sitters are better tippers. Some personality trait, I guess.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I've had four female sit in the front. A) wanted the mirror b) a couple thought the dashcam wouldn't see them and c) one gets car sick in back. C is the best reason. Haha

Oh and d) wanted to chat


----------



## Tony Pharoah (Nov 1, 2017)

I drive over nights so I prefer they sit in the front seat if pax is riding solo. Drunks always front seat at night. Women, I encourage front seat no matter what time of day, 9 times out of 10 if they're solo they choose to sit in the front regardless.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

pax are nasty, sit in the back so I can sterilize


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> When I get a group of six or seven sorority girls, there's no choice but for one of them to sit up front. Of this group, I usually try to encourage the brunette with long legs that is wearing a romper to sit in front.


I concur with your strategy. You are a very wise man!


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> I concur with your strategy. You are a very wise man!


I perfer the less
drunk upfront


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I don't normally direct my riders where to sit, unless they ask. Then they are welcomed to sit in the front. How about you, fellow drivers?
> 
> What about if it's a rider of the opposite sex? Are you more inclined to encourage them sitting in the front?


If it was up to me, neither! It would be a collar chained to my bumper


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have no problem with pax sitting in the front. They can sit where they want.


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't like pax sitting directly behind me, or in the front unless there are multiple riders. I usually keep my bag or a book on the front passenger seat. Some of them see it and go for the back seat.


----------



## RNUber3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Yeah, I dont like pax sitting next to me unless it's full in the back. Or it's an old person. Most old people sit in front. I put my, small, purse and water bottle on the front seat to deter. And when I pull up I roll the back passenger window down to ask the name. Most get the hint and sit in the back.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

just sit in the back, get on your snap chat or porn! dam, we an’t buddies,


----------



## RNUber3 (Mar 17, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> just sit in the back, get on your snap chat or porn! dam, we an't buddies,


I know right!


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Anywhere but behind me. Unless there are 3 or 4 pax obviously.
If I've been shopping there will be stuff on the front seat so I ask them to sit in back.
If they have a drink and I let them get in with it, I'll ask them to sit up front so I can keep an eye on it.

Several thousand rides and there still have been no canines in the car.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I discourage single riders from sitting in the back..

Mostly because my only credit card POS terminal is in the back seat...

I keep my clipboard , poncho, ect piled up on the front seat.


In all honesty i just prefer 1-2 people to be in the back seat. But if we get into 3-4 i'll let someone sit in the front. 3 Adults in the back seat of a Camry is a tight squeeze.


HOWEVER... if there's someone with very limited english language skills i prefer them in the front when we start doing "point and grunt" navigation.

As well as people who are very hard of hearing.


----------

